# Epquipment?



## Cornsnake Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering what equipment I'd need for a stander green mantis. Any info is greatly apprecaited. Can I use artificail plans or live? Thanks.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 9, 2005)

You mean plants right? Live works best because it helps keep up the humidity but artificial plants work too as long as your mantis has no trouble climbing them.


----------



## hortus (Nov 10, 2005)

i think he ment like a jar and a stick . thats the pretty standard setup. just gotta remember to mist it and feed it


----------



## Cornsnake Kid (Nov 11, 2005)

k thanx


----------



## Samzo (Nov 12, 2005)

Jar and stick is what most of my mantis are in (except the free range ones  ) By all means if you only have one go nuts with the enclosure!


----------



## hortus (Nov 12, 2005)

free range lol i call those escapees. i prolly got 30 free range chinese nymphs in my house


----------



## Samzo (Nov 12, 2005)

lol I keep a ghost pair on a plant.


----------



## hortus (Nov 12, 2005)

ahhh the chinese seem particulary nomadic i dont think they stick around near the tank once they escape. i wouldnt ither though its like armagheddon in there


----------

